# FREE Ridge Runner Fanny Pack with Removable Turkey/Treestand PAD



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Giving away a free Ridge Runner and pad combo pack to the individual with the correct guess of a number between 1 and 999. I want to keep it as simple as possible just a few small rules to follow to make it fair for all. 

Rule #1. You can only post 1 guess every 24hrs. IF you post more than once in the 24 hr period you are disqualified for the entire giveaway.
Rule #2. The winner will be the person who guesses the correct number, or the person with the closest number on MAY 15, 2009, whichever comes first. 
Rule #3. If during this guessing game we see any reason to add more rules to keep it fair I will add those as necessary. 

Thats it!! Get your guessing game hats on. 
FYI the number is one I have randomly chosen that is in the last 4 digits of a phone number I have on my desk for a contact. So very random, no strings. 

The pack is a 775 Cubic Inch fanny pack. Built to the higest quality standards, including the heaviest #10 and #8 YKK zippers with silent zipper pulls, lined with ripstop, padded waist belt, One exterior pocket, External cargo straps on top for coats, our stuff sack or other gear. 

The Pad is our new Turkey/Treestand pad. Quickly attached or removed from the pack, it works as a Turkey, Predator, or waterhole seat/pad. Great for kneeling at water holes, or on rocky/wet terrain keeping you comfortable. Has 1 layer of closed cell foam and 1 layer of 1.5" high grade open cell foam for comfort. It clips up to the pad as seen in the picture to keep from hitting the back of your knees while hiking. Also doubles as a treestand seat, webbing straps stretch and are built to clip around a treestand seat of most any size. 
Retail price for the pack and Seat is $75!! Shipping is Also free to the Lwer 48!
lets see some guesses!!
All items Made IN The USA


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

565 thanks for the chance


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*number guess*

32 for me and thanks for the chance


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

749 for me. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

329 thanks for a chance


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

69 its a good number what can i say?


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

How about 775.


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

857 :darkbeer:


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

105 

Thanks for the chance


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

36 thanks


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

How about 55


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

711, same as my birthday.


----------



## SINGLECAM1 (Mar 14, 2003)

how about 195


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

is it 385?

PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Hummm 697


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take #1...


----------



## Jake Bauer (Dec 5, 2007)

15 thanks


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Count me in*

187 :darkbeer:


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

103


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

# 649


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

519


----------



## pauld3 (Apr 10, 2009)

465 thanks


----------



## ILfarmer (Jun 27, 2008)

*guess*

I'll take 777


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

223


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

well might as well start off slow so Ill take number 1


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll take # 17


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

I say #83 for now.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

901


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

801


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

*pack*

676


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

i'll take 213


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

327


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

154


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

177 please


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

222


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*778*

778 is my guess


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

650:confused3:


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the chance, 

961


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

Lets try 998 thanx for the chance.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I will play and have read the directions/rules. :wink:

Guess: 3149

Arrow


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll guess 439 , thanks for the chance to win


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

412


----------



## wraith8 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll take 87


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*me*

168 is it me!!! Thanks


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain Pack Systems*

Built by Rocky Mountain Pack Systems.......................forgot the most important part!!

Arrow, glad you read the rules, thank for playing but you may need to read them again. 1-999:wink:

We will soon be doing banner adds on AT, so when they appear check out our site if you would. Trying to get some exposure for affordable high quality packs in tough times. Thanks for participating and spread the word. Thanks all, keep the guesses coming!! Ill give you a hint. SOme of you are closer than others


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

32 is my number


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

But, the last FOUR digits are between 0000 and 9999. Which one? If I use the last 4 digits, then I will be guaranteed to loose. 

If that is the case, then my number choice is 428.

Arrow


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

432


----------



## jjonesgt500 (Apr 1, 2009)

383


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

288 thanks


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

404


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

657, thanks for the give away!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry Arrow if I was unclear
the 3 digit number is in the last 4 digits of the phone number
so 3 digits only. Sorry my bad
Thanks


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Just to clarify, it is 1 to 3 digits long. Ill get it ironed out eventually. 1-999


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

524 is my guess


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm in with 227:darkbeer:


----------



## Perrin713 (Oct 24, 2008)

713


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

put me down for 121 THANKS


----------



## north country (Apr 5, 2009)

Ill guess 999


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

888 for me


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

672


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*111*

111


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

*And the WINNER is;*

Put me down for 625 I always play this number some day it's gonna be lucky!:tongue:


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

775:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

*Nice looking gear!*

525


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

237


----------



## Bigbucks1981 (Apr 7, 2009)

How about 715


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

357


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

672


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

2 is it


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

151 my favorite


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*1st guess*

408


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

#714


----------



## deerwoods (Mar 7, 2003)

793


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

602 for me.


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

453 :darkbeer:


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

12 :darkbeer:


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

108


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

532 please


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

731


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

lets say 102


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

869


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll take 427, thanks for the chance.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

548


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

654


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

488


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

407 thanks for the chance


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

ANd the winner is.................................................


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

374


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

still to be determined..


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

745 For me thanks.


----------



## hankedw (Apr 24, 2009)

573 sounds good


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

673


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

331


----------



## DubleLungEm (Mar 26, 2008)

639


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

795


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

715 is my guess:darkbeer:


----------



## Freak Nasty (Mar 11, 2004)

750


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

152


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

546


----------



## jansman (Mar 19, 2006)

430


----------



## kathy (Jun 3, 2006)

*vest*

283


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Im IN*

Please oh please let it be............84


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

35 Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

749 Thanks


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

how about 649


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Today, I will take 775


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

603


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

*guess*

420


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

600


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

492


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

875


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

222


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

765


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

854


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 4, 2009)

737


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

213


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

270 the amount of times i have thought about winning!!!!


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

77 because the wife picked it.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Another guess - 557


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll say 366


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

275


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

496


----------



## atnole (Jul 3, 2008)

488 thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

264


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*drawing*

615


----------



## treesap (Aug 26, 2007)

*my guess*

485 :first:


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Hard to tell but I guess this thing is still going.......


671


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Still going, keep em coming. thx for the participation. Some have come exremely close but that only counts.............never......
actually hows about this. when its done, the second closest guess will get one of our Bino COvers free!! free ship also to lower 48


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*101*

101


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

056


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

153


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

194, thanks for the chance


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

For today: 491


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Heres a picture of the Bino cover for second place. 
WIll have something for 3rd also.....................


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

*my guess*

I will take 129!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

224


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

375 will be my guess thank's from iowa


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

985


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

500


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

256 :darkbeer:


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

118


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*729*

729


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

867


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

#413


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

427


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

*how about*

374


----------



## crackshot82 (Aug 16, 2006)

# 82


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

276 for me


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*giveaway*

2nd choice 307


----------



## AZWildcat (Mar 14, 2009)

598 please


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

190


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

127 for me please!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll try 613, Thanks


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

*my guess*

567


----------



## Tille (Nov 28, 2008)

*guess*

#64 thanks


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

468


----------



## bdawg (Aug 6, 2006)

669:darkbeer:


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

439


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

howbout 44


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

154


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

547


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

1974


----------



## bbrutus (Aug 29, 2007)

*Guess*

How about 328


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

609 the winning #


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

923


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

283 thanks


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

547


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

351


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

576


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

666 thanks.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

167......


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

how bout 732..............


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

still goin,
FYI for 2nd and 3rd place winners.........once the number is guessed, they will be chosen from numbers posted BEFORE the winning number. So if it takes me a day to check #s etc all posts afterward will be voided. Make sense?


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

162


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

539

- My (newest) daughters birthday... hey thats today :mg:


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

373


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*212*

212


----------



## karljones (Feb 15, 2009)

*ttt*

#14


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

530


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

514


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

075


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

221 for me


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Magic Number*

775 is my guess


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

532


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

how about 263,Thanks for the guess.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Gotta Be
895


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

591


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

657


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll take 313, thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## snap (Jan 16, 2004)

*guess*

118 thanx for ashot


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

113


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

252


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Pack*

*My guess is 412. Thanks for the chance*


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

107


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

still not there but close guesses
for 3rd place you will get one of our rangefinder/organizer pockets. 
ALso, If any of the top 3 winners so choose they can get 40% off for first, 30% for second and 20% off for 3rd of any of our packs or accessories if they wish instead of the stated prize. Your choice. Any color we have available. 
FYI I will be away from the computer all day Tuesday the 5th and possibly some of Wednesday. Thanks all for playing.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

344


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

127 :darkbeer:


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*898*

898


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

339


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

793


----------



## justbrew77 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll guess 13


----------



## amstaff (Mar 24, 2009)

Well take 39


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

775


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

150


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

804


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

515


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I didn't read the entire post, but how about 729?? Has anyone picked that number yet?


----------



## Blacktail beast (Nov 8, 2007)

*Free pack*

:dancing: 306


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

888


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

157


----------



## Lance3.1R (Apr 6, 2005)

708 thanks for the chance


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

290


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

372 iowa thank's


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

939 for me


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

46:darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

420


----------



## wraith8 (Oct 20, 2008)

832


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

523


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

919


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*giveaway*

third guess
542


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

824


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

549


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

How about 869 ??


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

869 was taken change mine to 814


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

767


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Pack*

I'll take a stab at 226


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

998


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*thank you for the chance*

131


----------



## skippydo (Sep 25, 2005)

314


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*567*

567


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

444


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*for today:*

Number---------




















--------------------------------------------------------------------- 7 , yes, seven:darkbeer:


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

726


----------



## KaylaKrekel88 (Jan 18, 2009)

495......................I feel this is the winning number~~~:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

284


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I will try 24


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

219


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

989


----------



## parryt (Jun 16, 2008)

730 if its not taken


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

666


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

629


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

........17


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

618


----------



## truwersma (Jan 5, 2009)

069


----------



## archers choice (Jun 2, 2006)

775


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

101


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

023


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll take 15


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

015


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

341


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

252


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

112


----------



## The Marine (May 7, 2009)

307


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

634


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

136


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

33 thats my first guess:darkbeer:


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm in with 16


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

304


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

unless Ive missed it, still havent hit it. But some super close guesses! keep em comin. Ill run through them once more to be sure.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

411


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

220 for today's wild guess.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

527


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

*another guess*

625


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

159


----------



## rdclark (Mar 14, 2009)

574


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Did I win yet?


Jeezz....come on already.


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

333


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

512 if not taken


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

401


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll say 24


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

208


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

784 for now try again in 24


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

812


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

*671*

671 looks good


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

628


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

77 :darkbeer:


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

429. Come on baby.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Try 5 for the age of my son


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

how about 1


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

609


----------



## DCinIN (Aug 18, 2007)

511, Thanks.


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

556


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

499


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

for today 282


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

281


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

today im shooting 357


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

152


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

282 please


----------



## mrs.hood (Aug 9, 2007)

025


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

777


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

369!!


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

its number 753

thank you 

Jon


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

651


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

711


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

616


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

810


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

160


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

8

Thanks for doing this. very nice giveaway.
hope i win. haha.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

131. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*996*

996 I know it is me.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

# 13


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

898


----------



## "B" (Jan 9, 2005)

*Number*

I will say 92


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

18 this time


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

K Lets narrow it down a little
its between 199 and 799.......................................6days left:zip:


----------



## PlumCrazyRuss (Jul 18, 2007)

*fanny pack*

676


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

255


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

537


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

315


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

302


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

327


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

127


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

562


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

882


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

439


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

775


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

564 That does narrow it down, some.


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

267


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

7357 is my guess.... thanks


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

2307


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

how about 777


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm going to quess my birthday as well
my quess is.... 630


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

714


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*number*

236


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

418


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

837 for me


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

199 ??



Thanks 
Jon


----------



## martinphantom (Feb 21, 2007)

My next guess is 849


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

674


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

671


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll try 504


----------



## Doc Qbald (Mar 21, 2009)

968


----------



## 99roadking (Apr 14, 2007)

#1. Thanks for the game.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

279


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

349


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

501


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

498


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

798


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

376 Thanks


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

lets go with 22


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

628


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

456


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

745


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

645 thanks


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

ok 

here it is 


# 799



Ty 

Jon


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

486


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*312*

312, thanks for the chance


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

29 hours latter, I'm going to try my wife to be's birthday....

111


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

424


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

283


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

79


----------



## snowhill (Apr 11, 2009)

875:darkbeer:


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

3749


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

435


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

HINT 
ITs over 450......................................


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

620 :zip:


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

161


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*I'm in*

I go for good old 69'er


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

474


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*how about*

234 :slice:


----------



## knott (Feb 3, 2005)

how about 482


----------



## wraith8 (Oct 20, 2008)

222


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

723


----------



## bowmtn (Mar 24, 2009)

617


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

763


----------



## TRIPLETT (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here we go.*

411


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

649


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

357


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

368


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

28
sounds good


----------



## huntsall (Feb 6, 2006)

*let try*

669


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

ok todays gues is ...................drumroll.....................


564 



thanks 

Jon


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm going to guess 515.

Thanks for the fun drawing!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

386


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

667


----------



## tweedy306 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'll take 79


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

508


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

616


----------



## elmac (Mar 3, 2009)

775


----------



## mobean (Sep 5, 2008)

767


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

270


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

wow some are soooooooooooooooo close......................
3 days


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

696


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

670


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

675 ?


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

451


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

162


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

787


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

557 :darkbeer:


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

27 for today


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

654


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

726


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll try 71


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

501


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll try 505


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

757


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

How about #222


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

677


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

How about 513?


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

760


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

751 ?



Jon


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

753:darkbeer:


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

500


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

200


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

686


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

544


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

163


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

721


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 10, 2007)

279


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

568


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

450


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

515


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

451


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

873


----------



## The Buckhorn (Nov 23, 2008)

----> 69


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

819


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

713


----------



## NW-GSP (May 3, 2009)

777


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

# 21


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

500


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

669


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

747


Jon


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

514

Thanks again!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

525


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

828


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

326

Thanks again


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

418


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

681


----------



## Osceola 41 (Feb 20, 2009)

282


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

923


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

494


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

727


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

944


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

529 for the last chance


----------



## bowtechin08 (Jan 20, 2009)

# 20


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

827


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

727


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

150............


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

643 please


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

599


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

847


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

I will accept guesses until 6p Mountain time this evening. I do not see as yet that the number has been hit. Very close guesses. .............tune in this evening for the results!!!
thanks all


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll try 506 for the last day.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

669


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll try 454


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

487


----------



## skippydo (Sep 25, 2005)

816


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

634


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*All in*

640


----------



## wraith8 (Oct 20, 2008)

One last try. 161


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

852:darkbeer:


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

301


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Last Chance....*

and my last quess.....624:darkbeer:


----------



## Bill Thomp (May 5, 2008)

*My guess*

thanks for the opportunity, my guess is 0 - zero


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

*Guessing Games*

Well my guess would be 868 out of the wild blue
Thanks


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

806


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I however have no clue who it is. I will comb through the posts, check to make sure no rules were broken etc before announcing who. From what IVe seen the number was never hit.
Thanks for the participation, this turned out to be pretty fun. I may do this once a month or so, what is the interest in that??? Im guessing nobody says no to free gear.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL. It was fun for sure. Everyone loves free stuff to.


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

*Sounds Good*

This was a pretty good idea, once a month would be a kick at least we would have some thing to look forward to, LOL


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

My guess is 537. It was my badge number.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Winner*

And the winner is Asinglearrow!!!!! Congratsssss
the number was #759
Asingles guess was 760 post #399 for 1st place
2nd place is Mathews #1 with guess of 757 post #395
3rd place is Grubbworm with guess of 753 Post #292

again the prizes are the Ridge runner with Turkey pad for 1st place or 40% off of any of our packs/accessories

2nd place is a choice of our Bino Cover or 30% off of any pack/accessory
3rd place is our organizer/rangefinder pocket or 20% off any pack/accessory

Ill contact the winnners through PM, but if they will also contact me with shipping info etc. 

Thanks for playing everyone, this was a fun idea. We shall do something soon in the future. You can see our packs at Rockymountainpacks.com for more info. and soon we will have banner ads for you to get there directly from AT. Great playing the game thanks for the participation


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

*I will take the Bino Covers*

I won 2nd place :mg: I will pm you with my mailing address. Please let me know that you got my PM and when you ship the item.
Thank you very much for running this giveaway.


----------



## archeryassassin (May 9, 2009)

*number*

342...........


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the entertainment! I hope you do this every month, maybe others will give it a try to!


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

goooood deal I won 3rd place 

thank you very much 

I will take the organizer/rangefinder pocket 

will pm you my addy 

Jon


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

got addresses for 2nd and 3rd. thanks. they will ship Monday or Tuesday
Still waiting for 1st place, asinglearrow..................


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

imsobroke said:


> got addresses for 2nd and 3rd. thanks. they will ship Monday or Tuesday
> Still waiting for 1st place, asinglearrow..................


imsobroke does this mean if asinglearrow don't get back to you everybody moves up a spot LOL:darkbeer: I would be the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:faint2: because after all i was:second: If that is the case Don't ship mine yet LOL

Thanks again for the giveaway:thumbs_up


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow too cool Thanks for the chance to win something nice! 
Sorry Mathews#1 but i am not only lucky but glad to claim 1st Place
Pm sent with contact and shipping info!
Thanks again!


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

280 for me..


----------



## mathews#1 (Feb 23, 2003)

Asinglearrow said:


> Wow too cool Thanks for the chance to win something nice!
> Sorry Mathews#1 but i am not only lucky but glad to claim 1st Place
> Pm sent with contact and shipping info!
> Thanks again!


LOL OK Congratulation Asinglearrow


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

all 3 items were shipped Tuesday FYI. Thanks for Playing!!
Ill do a new giveaway soon, probably not as fancy/highpriced item but we will see. 
THanks
chet


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

*pack*

524 is my guess


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Recieved my pack and pad! Awesome! You guys have to check out Chet's website quality products and a great person to deal with!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Singlearrow, glad to hear you like it. 

FYI all, I will be starting a new giveaway soon. ANy thoughts on what to do? as in what the contest will be or what you must do to win? Lets make this fun if someone has ideas please share them with us. Something all can participate in, such as the number guess done here. Lets get some ideas!!!!!!


----------



## brandon102280 (Jan 24, 2009)

How about 661


----------

